# Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?



## Another_Sky (7. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mal eure Meinungen und/oder Erfahrungen einholen, was das leichte Grundangeln mit einer Matchrute betrifft.

Unser Vereinsgewässer ist 10ha groß und bis zu 20 Meter tief. Nun habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob ich nicht meine Matchangel mit einer Schlaufenmontage zum Grundangeln nutzen kann?

Wo seht ihr Risiken und was sollte hierbei beachtet werden? Oder ratet ihr mir davon kathegorisch ab?

Dass ich das Wg nicht überschreiten sollte, leuchtet mir ein. Ich weiß auch, dass für diese Angeln ein Winkelpicker oder eine Schwingspitzenrute besser wäre.

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr mir so mitteilen könnt.

Danke für eure Posts vorab!!


----------



## plattform7 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Wie du es schon selbst sagtst, wäre eine Picker oder Feeder ideal dafür... Eine Matche würde ich dafür glaube ich nicht nehmen... Es sein denn, du willst ohne Futterkorb fischen - dann könnte man zu dieser Alternative greifen... Sobald aber Futterkorb an der Leine hängen soll, würde ich die Matche dafür nicht verwenden, es sei denn, es ist eine Karpfenmatch und kommt mit Gewichten bis 40 Gramm locker zu recht - dann Futterkorb ohne Blei.

Die Tiefe von 10 Metern ist allerding ohne Blei auch kritisch, wenn man seine Köder schnell zum Grund fördern möchte...

Mein Tipp wäre also sich dafür ne Feeder anzuschaffen...


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Moin!
Naja, ich hab ne Matchrute, da habe ich schon Körbe bestimmt 20 meter weit mit geworfen, eben so von unten herraus.
Unterhandwurf!
Die biegt sich bei dem Gewicht, als ob nen Panzer dran hängt, aber sie hält!
Nur nicht voll durchziehen und immer mit Gefühl, ehe was kaputt geht!


----------



## ShortyNordenham (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

moin!
ich denke das wird schon klappen... dem fisch ist egal was oben für ne rute ist, würde aber den futterkorb weglassen, auf 20 meter kannst du auch grundfutter per hand einwerfen und dann nur ne laufbleimontage (10 g oder 15) reinlegen.
je nach dem mit was für fischen zu rechnen ist eventuell mit offener rolle und run-clip(ichglaubdiedingerheißenso) vom karpfenangeln nehmen. und halt schön aufpassen ob was beißt.
hast du keine andere rute die sich dafür eher eignet? muß ja nicht unbedingt nen picker oder feeder sein normale grundrute mit weicher spitze tut es doch auch glöckchen dran und augen auf, gut dann kann man nicht unbedingt mit mehreren ruten fischen.
(ich fische manchmal auch nur mit einer rute wenn die biester sehr vorsichtig beißen)

TL

Shorty


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> moin!
> ich denke das wird schon klappen... dem fisch ist egal was oben für ne rute ist, würde aber den futterkorb weglassen, auf 20 meter kannst du auch grundfutter per hand einwerfen und dann nur ne laufbleimontage (10 g oder 15) reinlegen.
> je nach dem mit was für fischen zu rechnen ist eventuell mit offener rolle und run-clip(ichglaubdiedingerheißenso) vom karpfenangeln nehmen. und halt schön aufpassen ob was beißt.
> hast du keine andere rute die sich dafür eher eignet? muß ja nicht unbedingt nen picker oder feeder sein normale grundrute mit weicher spitze tut es doch auch glöckchen dran und augen auf, gut dann kann man nicht unbedingt mit mehreren ruten fischen.
> ...



Das hab gemacht, als ich noch keine Feederruten hatte!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Hey Another_Sky , 

wie meine Vorposter schon beschrieben hab würde ich eher ne Feederrute oder Picker verwenden. Wenn du ein Match zum feinen Grundfischen nimmst würde Ich auch eher zu ner Carpmatch greifen da die wesentlich robuster is  aber dann auch ohne Futterkorb, eher mit Bleien zwischen 20-30 Gramm. 
bei dieser tiefen währ sogar noch ne Laufmontage möglich allerdings Funktioniert bei dieser tief die 2/3 Regel net mehr es muss ein ziemlich schwerer Waggler sein da du mindestens 10g auf der schnur ist. 
Ich würde es aber eh du dir ne Feederrute kaufst mit ner schweren Laufmontage probieren. 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Another_Sky (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Hm, also einen Futterkorb wollte ich dabei nicht nutzen. dazu habe ich ja schlißelich eine Spirit One Heavy in 4,20m im Schrank stehen ;-)

Wie seit ihr denn nun dadrauf gekommen, dass ich mit Korb hätte angeln wollen? Wegen der Schlaufenmontage??

Anstelle des Futterkorbes wollte ich dort ein feines Birnenblei reinhängen. Durch die Montage nimmt der Fisch den Widerstand des Gewichtes beim Aufnehmen des Köders nicht wahr, jedoch sehe ich den Biss an meiner Rutenspitze.


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Das geht natürlich auch!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Ja so geht es auch, dachte wegen der Schlaufenmotage an Futterkorb

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Debilofant (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

....ohne bewußt zum Mißbrauch von Matchruten etwas beisteuern zu können, soviel:

Stromoder zwischen 1995 und 2005 und maximal verfeinerte Angelei vor den Buhnenköpfen: Döbel, große Bleie/Brassen, große Plötzen, alles sehr herzerfrischend und regelmäßig, aber...

...aus eher Not als Tugend (Feederuten im normalen Umfang zu Hause liegen lassen bzw. vergessen) habe ich dann auch mal eine zähelastisch reagierende 4,50 m Matchrute mit 2 Maiskörnern und 0.20er Hauptschnur und 0,18er Vorfach in eben doch vergleichsweise strömungsgewöhnte Region platziert - und siehe da: es gnubbelte und hing, nach meinem Anschlag, der größte Giebel (3-4 Pfd.), den ich je aus der (Hauptstrom-)Oder zu Gesicht bekam....

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

jop hab es schon gemacht ! hatte keine probleme damit wen mit nem grundblei bis zu 15g gefischt würd geht das super


----------



## arno (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Moin!
Unser Sohn hatte am Wochenende eine vereinsangeln am see.
Er hat mit der Matchrute bin zum Dunkelwerden , mit der pose geangelt und danach an der Rute einen Futterkorb (40 gr)montiert.
Ergebnis 5020 gr. und zweiter Platz!


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

nich schlecht ! wie alt is euer sohn


----------



## fantazia (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Durch die Montage nimmt der Fisch den Widerstand des Gewichtes beim Aufnehmen des Köders nicht wahr, jedoch sehe ich den Biss an meiner Rutenspitze.


häng doch lieber nen bissanzeiger in die schnur anstatt die spitze als bissanzeiger zu nehmen.is sensibler und der fisch kann ersmal bissle schnur nehmen ohne viel wiederstand zu spüren.so würde ich es auf jeden fall machen.kannst wenn er noch mehr zeit haben soll zb. bügel öffnen und die schnur mit nem gummiband fixieren.dann zieht er erst den bissanzeiger hoch biss die schnur straff is und dann zieht er die schnur ausm gummiband und kann frei schnur von der rolle ziehen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Also bitte, eine Match fürs Grundangeln zu verwenden kommt in meinen Augen einer Majestätsbeleidigung gleich :r !
Nee, mal im Ernst, kann mich nur den anderen anschliessen, fisch lieber mit der winkelpicker, wenn du ne feine montage auf grund brigen willst...


----------



## arno (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> nich schlecht ! wie alt is euer sohn


12 und nen halbes Jahr!


----------



## Brassenfan (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

super leistung ! meinen glückwunsch an dich


----------



## arno (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Danke brassenfan, ich werds weiter geben!


----------



## Angelkönig14 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Arno, glückwunsch an euren kleinen...


----------



## arno (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Danke Yannik!


----------



## hamburger Jung (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Die Matchrute kann man sehr gut zum ultra-leichten Grundangeln benutzen. Beim Spiroangeln mit der Matchrute hängt ja auch keine Feststellpose an der Schnur, also wo ist das Problem ein leichtes Grundblei zu werfen? Wichtig ist halt, dass man drauf achtet die Rute nicht zu überlasten.


----------



## Deibel (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Matchrute auf Grund?*

Wenn ich Forellen auf Grund angel benutze ich fast ausschließlich meine Match. Kleines Birnenblei von 5 - 10g und fertig.
Zur Bisserkennung schlaufe ich die Schnur durch ein Gummiband, hänge einen Bissanzeiger in die Schnur und öffne den Rollenbügel.

Klasse fischen!

Wenn größere Kaliber als Porionsforellen zu erwarten sind, würde ich aber doch eher ne Nummer gröber rangehen!


----------

